# Sand bottom tank, need slate pieces to lay eggs on?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok well this summer I am going to try to get my reds to breed. I have nine in 125, I know overstocked, but I was hoping that I could single out a breeding pair and put them in their own tank. Anyways I have a sand bottom in the tank and was wondering if I need to put some slate slabs in the tank for them to lay their eggs on? I know I used to do this when I bred Jack Dempseys. Was just wondering if by puting some slate in the tank it would maybe increase my chances of getting some eggs when I start simulating the rain fall after a waterchange and so forth.
E


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i'd like to know too cuz i have sand in my tank and they've been moving the sand over the slate in my tank that holds my driftwood. so i'd like to know if putting more slate in there will help. so hope ur question gets answered cuz mine would too
wally


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

P's dont lay eggs on slate like cichlids.. They dig a pit in the substrate and lay the eggs inside. I have not tried sand, but for me gravel works best.


----------

